# 'TV Adapter' auflösungsproblem



## Shooter2k (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ich bin noch ziehmlich neu was Linux an geht. Aber ich habe bis jetzt nur 2 kleine Probleme hoffe ich  . 

Und zwar wie kann ich , wenn ich TV gucke mit meiner TV Karte unter Linux die Auflösung ändern auf FULLSCREEN ?  Er macht immer nur 768 ... .
Wie kann ich das ändern?

und dann noch eine frage zu samba ..wie kann ich läufwerke austomatisch mounten? 
Ich habe es nach einer anleitung gemacht aber es geht immer noch nicht, wenn ich als user auf das laufwerk klicke, dann erscheint die Meldung nur ROOT kann laufwerke mounten. Wie kann ich das ändern ? 

Danke schon mal 

mfg
Henry


----------



## canuzzi (21. Oktober 2003)

*tv -karte*

Erst einmal solltest du immer bei fragen im Bereich Linux die Distribution angeben und die Software mit der  du etwas versucht hast.

Zur TV Karte. Es gab ein paar Probleme mit den fullscreenmodus bei einigen playern.  Installier dir QVision, dass ist der  nachfolger von kwintv, den du vermutlichst benutzt?. Falls du SuSE benutzt kannst du dir unter packman.links2linux.de  das rpm abholen. 


Zu deinen Mountproblemen kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich nicht weiss was du gemacht hast ...


----------



## Shooter2k (22. Oktober 2003)

*tv*

danke schön QTVision werd ich mir runterholen.
Ich habe die Suse 8.2


----------



## tuxracer (22. Oktober 2003)

Zu Deinem TV Problem hast Du ja anscheined ne Lösung(könnte ich auch nichts dazu sagen) 


Zu Deinem Problem mit mount.


es gibt verschiedene Varianten eine Sambaverbindung zu mounten.

zuerst ist da mal diejenige von Hand.

da musst Du ja wie Du schon bemerkt hast zuerst root sein.


da ich die Syntax für smbmount nicht mehr so genau im Kopf hab erklär ichs so gut ich kann ohne.


zuerst musst Du mal, um zu testen, ob das mounten überhaupt funktioniert mit su nach root wechseln.

dann führst Du den mount Befehl aus (ich glaube wenn Du von Hand mountest, musst Du dazu smbmount verwenden)


um nun das ganze zu automatisieren, damit Du auch mit einer erstellten Verknüpfung mounten und umounten kannst, musst Du in der Datei /etc/fstab einen Eintrag ähnlich folgendem machen

/smbfs    /DeinSambalverzeichnis                   smb             ro,noauto,user,exec,umask=022

die genaue Syntax solltest Du mit 

man fstab

erlernen

ich erklär einfach mal in etwa was die Spalten von links nach rechts bedeuten.

/smbfs   gibt das Laufwerk an (hier bin i9ch nicht ganz sicher ob das auch wirkmlich so geht

/DeinSambaVerzeichnis    dies ist der lokale Pfad in den Du das Sambalaufwerk mountest

smb  hier wird der Dateisystemtyp angegeben(wenn lokal z.B. ext2,ntfs,ext3...) oder eben smb für Samba

ro bedeutet read only

noauto   dieser eintrag ist wichtig,wenn Du möchtest, dass das Laufwerk über Verknüpfung gemountet oder umountet werden kann

user  bedeutet, dass nicht nur root was tun darf

exec weiss ich nicht (musst Du in der man fstab nachsehen)

umask=022 ist die rechtvergabe wer was darf mit der freigabe, das heisst root darf alles weil 0 heisst keine Einschränckung, für die Benutzergruppe ist ne 2 was bedeutet, das die schreibrechte verweigert sind(darf lesen und ausführen)

wenn Du nun diesen Eintrag in der fstab gemacht hast, und nach einem mount -a keine Fehlermeldung erhälst, solltest Du nachher eine Laufwerksverknüpfung erstellen können, um mit dieser das Laufwerk zu mounten oder umounten.

aber alles hier ist nur vage erklärt und kann leider nicht 1 zu 1 übernommen werden

lies die man fstab


----------



## Shooter2k (23. Oktober 2003)

danke schön  wirklich hezrlichen dank


----------

